

viaCycle (YC S12) Brings Shared Bikes to SF Powered by SMS and Voice - koji
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2012/08/viacycle-brings-shared-bikes-to-san-francisco-powered-by-sms-and-voice.html

======
jeduan
Glad to see this coming to SF. It's one of the things that I miss the most
from Mexico City, where the EcoBici ([http://thecityfix.com/blog/mexico-city-
launches-ecobici-bike...](http://thecityfix.com/blog/mexico-city-launches-
ecobici-bike-sharing-program/)) program its one of the best ways to get around
on the upscale neighborhoods.

------
ejs
I can see the bikes on GT campus from my desk all day. As someone who likes to
ride a bike I think the idea is neat, but I wonder who actually uses them..?
Maybe they do well, but it seems they just sit there all day.

Plus are people supposed to carry a helmet around or just forgo brain
protection?

~~~
kazevedo
In the beginning things at GT were quiet because we didn't do a good job of
marketing, but they're picking up. We've seen 30% monthly usage growth since
we launched, and that growth has continued into summer, despite 1/3rd the
normal campus population. Even the busiest bike systems in the world only have
about 30% of their fleet in use at any given time - any more than that just
becomes chaos.

It's difficult to offer helmets with each bike trip, but we do offer ways for
users to get subsidized helmets, and are always working to educate and improve
safety. As the system becomes more popular, we hope users consider keeping
helmets at their desk or at home for easy access.

------
Wingman4l7
Large discussion about this, approx. 5 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4386766>

------
dmor
I love the photo of you guys in suits with the bikes. No one would mistake you
for bike loving hippies - you look more like superheroes in disguise

